

Macros in Racket and rolling your own object system - mebassett
http://mebdev.blogspot.com/2011/06/brief-intro-to-writing-macros-in-racket.html

======
JoelMcCracken
Not sure if the author is familiar with this, but I understand this to be the
premiere reference to scheme macros:

[http://hipster.home.xs4all.nl/lib/scheme/gauche/define-
synta...](http://hipster.home.xs4all.nl/lib/scheme/gauche/define-syntax-
primer.txt)

~~~
mebassett
the author is not familiar with that. I've had trouble finding good material
specific to scheme/racket. thanks for the tip!

